# Homemade Windsock How-to



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have had several people ask me about these decoys that I make out of tyvek sleeves so I thought I would post up a little how-to. These are smaller than northwinds but they are a cheap way to add color, movement and filler to your spread. I started using these about two years ago and have had great luck with them. Here is the list of materials I used and a price for each.

Stakes are texas rag wood dowels you buy in packs of 100- $30
The sleeves you can buy at several online stores and usually come in boxes of 200- $65
3/8" Washers- few cents a piece
Duct tape-few bucks
Hot glue-few bucks
Banding matreial-Free if you look around enough
Zip-ties-few bucks a pack
Tacky glue- $2 a tube
Staples- cheap
Black spray paint- $2 a can

To do the stakes I just sharpen one end and then hot glue a washer about 3/4" from the top. The socks will come with elastic in both sides. I cut it out of one end and leave it in the other. I tried cutting both out and then sewing one end shut but they work better with it open. I cut a stencil out of cardboard to paint my "x" on the tail. ThenI cut the banding material to length and use the fabric glue and a staple to hold in the collar. I then put a piece of duct tape on the top and bottom next to the collar. Use a knife to cut a big hole in the bottom and a small one in the top. The tape helps reinforce the tyvek and keeps it from ripping. Next, just insert your stake and put a zip-tie on the stake to keep the sock on. Now they're ready!! Like I said there are more realistic looking sock designs. But these are really cheap and the are a good filler. For those budget minded hunters out there give them a shot. Hope this helps.


----------



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

I made some similar out of the tyvek sleves too. I had the coroplast so mine have the head and body support. Killed geese over them last week. It was very labor intensive doing it by myself though. I purchased a box of 250 sleeves from ebay and went to town.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

haev you guys had any luck using these?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh yah. Like I said, I use them mainly as fillers and on the down wind side of the spread. Since I started using them we have killed more geese because of having more decoys and have yet to see any flare because they are 2" narrower than a regular windsock.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

nice post wyogoose i was gonna post some pics of mine but seen your post. these things work and you can kill geese all day over them. you want numbers this is the cheapest and most effective way to get them.


----------



## guythathunts (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you guys gromett the holes or just use the tape. Do they rip on you just useing tape? Thanks for the great post!


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

if you want to stay cheap use tape if not gromett them. the will rip on you with strong winds if you dont use tape. but will not rip with tape on them.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad to see you posted on here Cali!!!! I can't take a lot of credit on these decoys as Calisnowhunter is the one who showed me the design.


----------



## guythathunts (Mar 3, 2009)

The sleeves I got are sligltly tappered. Would you make the oppening on the big side or the small side? Thanks for the help!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Put the collar in the bigger side.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

yours look alot better than mine i just threw mine together. i used zip ties in the collors.


----------



## guythathunts (Mar 3, 2009)

I hade someone tel me that they put a staple in the back end to close off the hole, but it looks like you left them open. Any thoughts on this. It seems they might do better in low wind with the hole closed, but I am not sure. I made 80 of the boddies over the last 2 days and put stakes together. I still have to cut holes, tape, and paint. Any other tips would be great. The biggest thing is if I should put a staple in the back to close off the hole. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Out here in Wyoming the wind can go from 10 mph to 40+ in a few minutes so I left the back open after I lost a few to high winds. If you dont get high winds than you should be fine to close it off but if not than leave it open and you will be glad you did. I haven't seemed to notice a big difference in low winds. They still seem to move ok. The pictures I took above were in about a 15mph wind.


----------



## guythathunts (Mar 3, 2009)

Sounds good. Thank you for the help. I painted the 80 today and they look good. I just cut a pattern out of a icecream pail lid and wen at it. The only think I have left to do is cut holes, tape and attach to the steaks. Do you leave it loose on the steak or sinch it down with the zip tie? Thanks again! I am excited to use these this year.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

You have to throw a zip tie around the top of the stake. If you dont, put on your running shoes cause you will be chasing decoys all day!!


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

ok this looked like a real easy idea to make but i have looked for the white tyvek sleeves and cant find them for a decent price so i was wondering if the light blue ones would work and just paint them white becuase my mom works at a vet clinic and can get them for practically free for me and they only have brown and light blue so was wondering id these will work thanks


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I found the sleeves for about 60 per 100 pairs, which would be 200 decoys, and I didn't think that was too bad.
I think I'm gonna try sandbags - white ones of course - and see how they work out. They might have to much shine, but we'll see. 
I think if you get hid well enough and mix them with other decoys, the birds can't tell. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## guythathunts (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the post. I made 85 of these from start to finnish since you posted this and I am please with how they turned out. I'll let you know how the birds like them in a few weeks. Thanks again!


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

How do they look with no wind? I've thought of making some exactly like these, but without a support inside, do they sag too much or does it not takea lot of wind to fill them?

Thanks.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

are the sleeves that you used wide enough to use with the sillosock conversion kits?


----------

